# Fioza Coffee and Teahouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Specialty coffee shop, espresso bar, and teahouse. We roast locally and use almost exclusively fair trade and direct trade beans. Our baristas produce lattes and cappuccinos on a La Marzocco GB5. We do focus on doing latte art and have held free pour latte competitions in the shop. We also make all fruit smoothies and slushies. We also make deli sandwiches, salads, panini, and soups and assorted baked goods like scones and muffins. We make it all in house from the pastries to the dressings on th&#8230;

More...


----------

